# legal separation and consent to remarry?



## hasaquestion (Apr 16, 2014)

I've heard that two filipinos (married in Philippines) getting a legal separation can get consent from one another to remarry. But I've also heard that it is impossible to remarry without the annulment. 

Which is true? Does anyone know what my friends may have been talking about with the consent stuff?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

If an annulment takes place, then either party may marry. No consent is needed from a former spouse.
You are correct though; there is no regular divorce in the Philippines. Be advised though - annulment is very expensive and can take a long time to get done.


----------



## hasaquestion (Apr 16, 2014)

What about this quote from some legislation I saw:

"Based on the increasing number of failed marriages which confines many of our citizens to a perpetual state of marital limbo, it has become morally and socially acceptable for many Filipinos to grant spouses of broken marriages the legal right to remarry."

What is this talking about when it mentions granting spouses... the legal right to remarry? Is this doable with a legal separation?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hasaquestion said:


> What about this quote from some legislation I saw:
> 
> "Based on the increasing number of failed marriages which confines many of our citizens to a perpetual state of marital limbo, it has become morally and socially acceptable for many Filipinos to grant spouses of broken marriages the legal right to remarry."
> 
> What is this talking about when it mentions granting spouses... the legal right to remarry? Is this doable with a legal separation?


Your best course of action to gain answers that have legal weight, would be to contact the Philippine government directly or perhaps the the US Embassy in Manila.

This and other forums contain information that is worth exactly what you are paying for it...


----------

